# A year in Aus



## 00carlij (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi All, 

I recently booked to go to Australia in June 2013, i'm going alone. Always wanted to go and thought if i dont now then i never will. I'm starting off in Darwin and will be there on June 22nd. But was wondering how much i would need per day, i know it depends on what i do but i just wanted to get a rough idea of how much i could do with taking for the stay. I plan on working as well to top up the funds along the way. 
Any advice would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

Are you planning to hire or buy a vehicle, or tour by bus, train, or plane ?
Are you staying in 5 star or 5 million star accomodation, i.e. camping ?
There is 30,000 k's of coastline around Australia, and hundreds of islands, many with towns or resorts on them.


----------

